
The Stone Soup and Super Power - ananya125
https://medium.com/@ananyaagrawal125/stone-soup-and-super-power-%EF%B8%8F-cb7290f69689
======
ananya125
I came across Stone Soup Story while reading The Pragmatic Programmer - By
Andy Hunt and Dave Thomas And I think super power - a chrome extension that
empowers developing static websites directly from the browser was also a stone
soup. Read more about it here- [https://medium.com/@ananyaagrawal125/stone-
soup-and-super-po...](https://medium.com/@ananyaagrawal125/stone-soup-and-
super-power-%EF%B8%8F-cb7290f69689)

